# Anyone using Bose L1 system?



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone using Bose L1 systems or similar systems. Curious about what you use them for and your opinions. Thanks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

They are great for a small ensemble in a small-ish space. The Bose "engine" is a good investment to go with it. I don't own one, but have used several.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bw66 said:


> They are great for a small ensemble in a small-ish space. The Bose "engine" is a good investment to go with it. I don't own one, but have used several.


Do you use them in an acoustic guitar setting or a complete band? Much appreciate your info. Thanks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've only used them in an acoustic guitar setting in a small restaurant and the local legion, but I have friends who have used them in a band situation - albeit an acoustic-ish band. I've seen two acoustic guitars, bass and 4 vocals, plus unamplified percussion (cajon or small kit). I've also seen set-ups with two systems with half the band in one system and half in the other. Effectively, you are putting the monitor behind you so the audience can hear it too, so you are limited by gain before feedback, but with decent mic placement, you can get good levels for a listening audience in a moderate sized room. I think they actually list recommended audience sizes in the specs.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I've only used them in an acoustic guitar setting in a small restaurant and the local legion, but I have friends who have used them in a band situation - albeit an acoustic-ish band. I've seen two acoustic guitars, bass and 4 vocals, plus unamplified percussion (cajon or small kit). I've also seen set-ups with two systems with half the band in one system and half in the other. Effectively, you are putting the monitor behind you so the audience can hear it too, so you are limited by gain before feedback, but with decent mic placement, you can get good levels for a listening audience in a moderate sized room. I think they actually list recommended audience sizes in the specs.



Good to know. Thinking of renting a kit for our Xmas party at my daughters. We have me on acoustic or electric guitar, son in law on bass and keys and my son on drums. Playing for family and friends and our grand children so dont need tones of volume as long as it sounds good. Much appreciate your insight.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a chance to have a band practice with the L1 basic system and cant believe how well it performed. Crystal clear, lots of bottom end. Tried a bass through it and it sounded good. Would not recommend it for a rock band but good enough for small pop rock and roll outfit. Really nice as monitors and no feedback even when placed behind us. Impressed. Now to find one on the cheap !!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Was it the L1S Single B1, that you tried? That's on sale at L&M right now. From $2085 to $1772.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Was it the L1S Single B1, that you tried? That's on sale at L&M right now. From $2085 to $1772.


Chito, it is the entry level L1 system at 1002.00 on sale right now. I think if we decide to buy it i would opt for the L1S as it is more powerful and a lot more speakers. The bass response is exceptional for such a small box.I'm thinking for your acoustic band it would be excellent. If i ever buy it, you can come over and see for yourself buddy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's the compact then. I've heard them used at that restaurant in Kemptville. Right now I'm using a Fender Passport. Maybe it's time to sell it and get the L1S.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> That's the compact then. I've heard them used at that restaurant in Kemptville. Right now I'm using a Fender Passport. Maybe it's time to sell it and get the L1S.


My buddy had two Passport systems and the Bose really outperforms them. What you can do is rent it for a week and play around with it.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Before you buy a Bose system, take a serious look at the turbosound ip1000 rig. I have tried the Bose L1 / with bass module system and the turbosound rig (imo) is just a better overall rig and less than half the cost. It is a much more solid build as well. I have this model:
iP1000 | iNSPIRE | Portable Sound | Live Sound | Turbosound | Categories | MUSIC Tribe

I use it for vocals and acoustics in a live setting with a band. I run my micro allen heath Zed10 mixer into the unit for a little more tone shaping and a bit or reverb. Loads of volume on tap and no feedback even standing next to it. We can set up very compact with this unit (Drums / bass / guitar / vocalist.

Read the reviews on the unit, lots of in depth user and company info out there.


----------

